# I am so psyched!!!



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Last year I bought a buck from Serfling Farms named Avatar,, at the time I purchased him I had no idea of the status on his dam, Avian Acres Cirina,,just this month I found out through a friend that Cirina made 2012 NDGA National Champion.. is it timing or what?...I am so happy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is very cool! Pretty neat surprise! :thumb:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That is awesome....KW..I love your avatar photo..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool beans!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------

